# Roamio flickering



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

I am seeing a strange behavior with my Roamio OTA that I just bought. On my TV (which is a 720p plasma) the screen flickers. It's most notable when I go from a program to TiVo Central or from TiVo Central to a program. After a few seconds the colors settle in and it stops. But it's weird.

Now I would normally assume that this was the TV, but my old Tivo HDXL was on this TV and this never happened. I also have a BluRay player and a Amazon Fire TV Stick on the TV and it doesn't do this.

So I tried moving the Roamio to a different TV (a 1080p plasma) and it didn't do it on that TV. It only seems to happen with the combination of this TV and the Roamio. 

I tried going through every one of the video settings but it doesn't change anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

It's probably the result of the TiVo changing resolutions. The behavior of the HDXL isn't really relevant since it didn't have the HDUI.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Under Settngs, video, make sure only 1 resolution is checked, such as 1080p.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

ThAbtO said:


> Under Settngs, video, make sure only 1 resolution is checked, such as 1080p.


Tried that with 720p, 1080i and 1080p. No change. But thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Did you uncheck all the options except 720p? (you should do that anyway with a 720p TV)

When you moved it to the other TV did you use a different HDMI cable? You might have a bad cable connected to the main TV.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you have it set for more than 1 resolution, changing channels, menus, recordings with a different resolution,will cause the TV to blink to adjust to the new resolution. That is the function of your TV. Setting a single resolution on the Tivo and the Tivo will up/down scale to that resolution keeping it the same so the TV will not blink out.

If your TV can handle the highest resolution, such as 1080p, just set it to that.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Yes I set it to only 720p on my 720p TV. The flicker is more subtle than I think you guys are thinking. It's that the blue background goes from very dark blue to somewhat brighter blue. Pretty quickly to make it look like a flicker. But it's clearly not changing resolutions.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure you don't have some sort of auto brightness mode enabled on the TV. My TV, a Sumsung, has some sort of auto back light setting where it attempts to determine the brightness of the video and adjust the back light automatically. It caused a flicker similar to what you describe so I turned it off.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

I did check that and it's off. Never had this problem w/my HDXL. Going to try switching the Mini and the Roamio and see if the other one does this. If so, then will try putting HDXL back on it. The TV is old-ish. Might just be a coincidence that the TV has a problem at same time I switched devices.


----------

